# E-bikes and water



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm interested in an e-bike for the numerous motorized trails that they are allowed on in Idaho, but I have one big concern: Idaho has mountains and lots of stream crossings, and I'm not sure how well an e-bike can handle water during a deep crossing. Does anyone have experience or knowledge concerning whether the bottom bracket area, including the motor, can handle a good dunking, and same goes for the battery compartment?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

They are not rated to be waterproof, just water resistant. There's some IPX rating for them. From the reps I have spoken with, dunking them can be bad. If you pedal through something and get stuck with your bb submerged, you can probably walk it out of the stream and let the water drain and ride. I've done this dunk and ride thing

If you can, carry the bike across not to dunk it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

This i great reason to not use an Ebike in those area. It can handle rain, not a submarine.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

mudflap said:


> I'm interested in an e-bike for the numerous motorized trails that they are allowed on in Idaho, but I have one big concern: Idaho has mountains and lots of stream crossings, and I'm not sure how well an e-bike can handle water during a deep crossing. Does anyone have experience or knowledge concerning whether the bottom bracket area, including the motor, can handle a good dunking, and same goes for the battery compartment?


Consider it a bike with a $1k, super-fancy, unobtainium, racing-only bottom bracket that is marginally-sealed, and isn't user-rebuildable.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm on a British ebike forum frequently and those guys are constantly riding in very wet, muddy conditions and water ingress seems to cause alot of problems. Some models appear to be more problematic than others depending on seals and connectors, but the general consensus is they don't do well if soaked in water.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

DtEW said:


> Consider it a bike with a $1k, super-fancy, unobtainium, racing-only bottom bracket that is marginally-sealed, and isn't user-rebuildable.


They can be opened, but the Bosch system, for instance, tattles on you (seal break sensor) if you ever try to get it warrantied.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

On my second ride after buying my eMTB, the whole thing shut down after stopping for a break. Slushy conditions pretty much had a constant spray of water from the front tire up onto the motor and battery. I rode it home, let it dry out, and it's been fine ever since. I later investigated how water resistant my Brose motor is, and it's not....at all. There's a company that rebuilds ebike motors of all types with some videos on Youtube detailing what they do, and I really have to wonder how the manufacturers are sending these motors out the door without adding the same seals and sealant. If I keep my bike, I'll be sending the motor to these guys for the full treatment after the warranty expires.

That said, I now avoid water at all costs. If I can't roll through a stream/water crossing slow enough to keep water from splashing up on the bike, or carry it over via rocks or logs, I'll pick that sucker up and walk through the water. A ride I did a couple of weeks ago had several stream crossings, fast moving water that was knee deep. Wool socks for the win on that one!

Long story short, they don't like to get wet. Do whatever you can to prevent it.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

_CJ said:


> On my second ride after buying my eMTB, the whole thing shut down after stopping for a break. Slushy conditions pretty much had a constant spray of water from the front tire up onto the motor and battery. I rode it home, let it dry out, and it's been fine ever since. I later investigated how water resistant my Brose motor is, and it's not....at all. There's a company that rebuilds ebike motors of all types with some videos on Youtube detailing what they do, and I really have to wonder how the manufacturers are sending these motors out the door without adding the same seals and sealant. If I keep my bike, I'll be sending the motor to these guys for the full treatment after the warranty expires.
> 
> That said, I now avoid water at all costs. If I can't roll through a stream/water crossing slow enough to keep water from splashing up on the bike, or carry it over via rocks or logs, I'll pick that sucker up and walk through the water. A ride I did a couple of weeks ago had several stream crossings, fast moving water that was knee deep. Wool socks for the win on that one!
> 
> Long story short, they don't like to get wet. Do whatever you can to prevent it.


Can you post what company that is that is rebuilding ebike motors? Not that I need mine rebuilt, but it would be nice to have some places saved for when I do and want it done fast.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Check out performance line bearings, they have some videos on YouTube of disassembling a Brose motor that got thrashed from water. You can help things by sealing the motor and battery but that's more for DIY ebikes.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Electric and water...what could go wrong.  IMHO, common sense needs to prevail at some point. I am very concience when I am washing the bike to not direct water in the motor area. Fortunately, I am in the high desert in Reno and water tends not to be an issue.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SkiTalk'er said:


> Electric and water...what could go wrong.


Can electric cars not drive in the rain? E-bike manufactures need to work on this, it's a mountain bike dammit!


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

MX9799 said:


> Can you post what company that is that is rebuilding ebike motors? Not that I need mine rebuilt, but it would be nice to have some places saved for when I do and want it done fast.


Performance Line Bearings, in England. The gentleman does a great job detailing the breakdown of Bosch, Yamaha, Brose motors & replacing their bearings.

But keep in mind, there are no electronics circuit boards or torque sensors available for sale to any home repair mechanic to purchase. So keep that in mind if anyone has a mind to go into motor-deep water.....


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

MX9799 said:


> Can you post what company that is that is rebuilding ebike motors? Not that I need mine rebuilt, but it would be nice to have some places saved for when I do and want it done fast.


It's Performance Line Bearings in the UK, but they have contracted with a company in Tennessee to handle things for them stateside.

American supplier -






Home - eBike Motor Repair


parts, service, repair, bosch, Brose, Yamaha, Shimano, Bafang, Impulse, Panasonic,Specialized turbo levo, Turbo Kenevo, Haibike, haibike ses sprocket bearing, Trek Powerfly, Cannondale, Santa Cruz heckler, motor problems,Kit, S, T, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 4, X, PW, PW-X, aftermarket, out-of-warranty




ebikemotorrepair.com





Of particular interest to me are the X-rings seals and thread sealant installed towards the end of this video. Seems like something that could easily be done to help seal the motor without voiding the warranty.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

_CJ said:


> It's Performance Line Bearings in the UK, but they have contracted with a company in Tennessee to handle things for them stateside.
> 
> American supplier -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info CJ. I'll bookmark the American supplier in case I ever need to send my Yamaha motor off to get some work done. I'd possibly attempt doing the work myself, but I'm afraid I'd jack something up pressing those bearings on and off. Be worth it to me to send it one state away and have it done by someone that knows what they're doing.


----------

